# snow dogs



## CaliandBear

We got loads of snow 2 days, today I took some pictures of my dogs in the snow. 



















not a good pic, but it was good enough for me to keep it


----------



## Herzo

Looks like they are having a good time. You take nice pictures.


----------



## CaliandBear

thank you  my female loves the snow more then my male lol


----------



## NutroGeoff

You have some gorgeous dogs! They look like they are having some amazing fun. It's supposed to snow here this weekend. I'm sure Baxter will enjoy that.


----------



## RiverRun

great pictures! the dogs look like they are loving it!


----------



## CaliandBear

thank you guys.


----------



## sozzle

Great pics, I'm sure dogs find the snow odd though. I remember growing up in England and our black lab trotting through deep snow one morning and me waking up to his footprints all over the garden in little tracks.

Summer here in New Zealand so we have hot and sunny right now....I think it's cos we are upside down or something????


----------



## Herzo

sozzle said:


> Great pics, I'm sure dogs find the snow odd though. I remember growing up in England and our black lab trotting through deep snow one morning and me waking up to his footprints all over the garden in little tracks.
> 
> Summer here in New Zealand so we have hot and sunny right now....I think it's cos we are upside down or something????


I know it's seems so strange to have different seasons. Mine love to get on a hard snow drift and run.


----------



## sozzle

I think I would like to experience snow more often. It snowed (and settled) in my town two years ago and the time before that was 1903!


----------



## NutroGeoff

I want to get some good pictures of Baxter in the snow this weekend, but chances are, there isn't going to be near as much snow as in your pics. Haha.


----------



## CaliandBear

we got more snow on top of what we already have.


----------



## NutroGeoff

that first one is awesome! haha. It looks like he is smiling. haha.


----------



## CaliandBear

She loves when I play with her outside, of course she will be happy


----------



## rogerharris

very cute and nice picture.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

I love the pictures! What a fun time! I has a hose!!


----------



## leaveittoweaver

My doggie LOVES the snow. It's so cute to watch her play in it. Throwing a snow ball and watching your dog try to find it is also amusing.


----------



## CaliandBear

lol its hard to throw a snow ball when she has her eye on your hand like a hawk and as soon as you though it, she already catches it


----------



## Ruthjacobs

These are really great pictures. You've captured some nice moments here - The first one would look good framed.


----------



## CaliandBear

I need to buy a frame with 10 4x6 slots so I can hang it in my room


----------



## leegwelsby

My dogs also love playing in the snow. But then after a few minutes they would run back to the house and hide because they feel so cold.


----------



## CaliandBear

my female pit bull loves to play in the snow with me, when i see that she is cold she will be stubborn an wont come inside because she having so much fun when i go in then she will come in too because she then has no one to play with lol


----------



## jorjaedunsh

Just like my dog. He enjoys the snow too.


----------



## CaliandBear

she is pretty much the only dog out of my other 3 that enjoys to play an do anything fun


----------

